# Oriol Busquets



## Mr. Canà (14 Aprile 2018)

Nome: Oriol Busquets 
Data di nascita: 20/01/1999 
Luogo di nascita: Sant Feliu de Guixols (Girona) 
Altezza: 185 cm 
Peso: 77-80 kg 
Nazionalità: Spagnola 
Posizione: centrocampista - mediano 
Piede: destro
Squadra attuale: Barcelona B 
Scadenza: 30.06.2018

Omonimo nel cognome e nel ruolo del più famoso Sergio (pur non essendo parenti), Oriol Busquets è il tipico prodotto della Masia del Barça, in cui ha fatto la trafila dai Cadetes, arrivando ora alla porta della prima squadra.

Può svolgere tanto il ruolo di mediano come quello di regista, forte non solo di un fisico imponenete (185 cm per 80 chili), ma anche di ottima tecnica e visione di gioco.

Quest'anno ha disputando ad oggi 22 incontri nella pur sfortunata campagna del Barça B in Segunda División, fornendo nel complesso buonissime prestazioni.

Ha il contratto in scadenza a giugno e pare abbia già preso tempo di fronte a una prima proposta di rinnovo. Vorrebbe fare il salto in prima squadra, ma si sa, al Barça è complicato trovare spazio. Inoltre, il rischio di una retrocessione del Barça B in Segunda B (equivalente alla nostra Lega Pro) potrebbe incidere sulla decisione o meno del giocatore di restare un altro anno nel filial dei blaugrana.

In passato la cantera blaugrana è già stata fortunato terreno di caccia per i club italiani (Icardi, Keita) e quest'anno uno dei gioiellini della squdra, Eric García, ha già salutato club e compagni per approdare al Manchester City di Guardiola, che ha pagato la clausola da 1,7 milioni. 

Potrebbe essere un'ottima occasione per prendere, addirittura a zero, un ottimo centrocampista. Che sia pronto o meno per la Serie A è difficile da dire, ma il futuro sembra essere dalla sua parte.


----------



## Mr. Canà (29 Maggio 2018)

A quanto pare, secondo quanto scrive oggi la Gazzetta dello Sport, c'è la Juve su di lui. Voglio vedere quanti giocatori della Liga che ho segnalato cambiano maglia quest'anno.


----------



## Mr. Canà (3 Luglio 2018)

Pare che stia per rinnovare con il Barça dietro la promessa di avere minutaggio quest'anno. Ottimo prospetto, se non si perde per strada ha i numeri per fare benissimo.


----------

